# How Often Does Pregnancy Kill Mice?



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

How common is it to breed a doe and end up having life threatening complications during the pregnancy and/or birth? Been worrying about it a little lately since I'm breeding a friend's mouse. She's healthy and active or else I wouldn't have bred her, it's just she comes from a pet store so I don't know what to expect from her. I've had twenty-one litters without much issue but now I'm feeling like I'm due for a problem. :roll:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

That's really difficult to answer.I've lost one doe this week and the litter.She was fine until they were a week old and then became bloated and died.The litter perished from the cold.I can give you a clearer answer on rats which I guess would be similar.10 litters in six months.Two litters lost due to complications but both does are fine. So that would be 20 % complications but not 20% mortality in the adults.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

That's still really helpful, thanks. Also, sorry about the losses, shame when stuff like that happens.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

In my 8 years of breeding mice, it has never occurred for me.

However, I have had two Roan does in the past that developed cysts on their nipples during lactation. In result, I had to foster the pups to other lactating does.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

I've had the same thing happen with one of my does too, though it developed after her litter was weaned and it drained on it's own thankfully.


----------

